# MAJOR GR CANCER STUDY Unveiled



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks! I have registered.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks Laura! I also registered.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I signed up.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so glad they are doing this.. the dogs have to be 2-7 apparently. Neither of mine fit that criteria or I would register.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I registered, thanks for the info


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I didn't see the age limits, kooper will be 8 in feb., well i already registered.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thank you for posting this. I signed up.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I signed up too. The girls are 7, turning 8 next Sept.


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

This is what I was told by vet. If you give rabies shot every year it causes cancer, that is why they give it every 3 years. Just tell your vet bad reaction and get exempt. You cant cross border or go to grooming salon and if dog gets bit by raccoon it has to be watched for 14 days.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I am more than happy to sign up. When you "register", does it ask anything other than Name, E-Mail and Phone #? The buttons say "Submit Survey" or "Skip Survey" and I was expecting more than just name/e-mail and phone #.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

esSJay said:


> I am more than happy to sign up. When you "register", does it ask anything other than Name, E-Mail and Phone #? The buttons say "Submit Survey" or "Skip Survey" and I was expecting more than just name/e-mail and phone #.


I think that was the survey, and they will contact us when they are ready. This forum alone should help filling most of those slots!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

2Retrievers222 said:


> This is what I was told by vet. If you give rabies shot every year it causes cancer, that is why they give it every 3 years. Just tell your vet bad reaction and get exempt. You cant cross border or go to grooming salon and if dog gets bit by raccoon it has to be watched for 14 days.


My vet doesn't like giving the three year, because she says the dosage of the three year is stronger, and she thinks it is safer doing yearly at smaller dosages. She doesn't charge for an office visit if you are having shots, so it is not that she wants to make more money. I always had my dogs on the 3 year before moving here. I go back and forth with this stuff, my head spins.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

This is welcome news, having the cancer monster invade our lives twice already.

I signed up as well, Toby turns 7 on 1/24. I also just mailed his DNA sample to the CHIC DNA databank project. It included a health history.

I didn't get to fill out a survey--it just took my contact information. Where did it specify dogs up to 7 years were eligible?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks Laura! Off to sign up too...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

am I in the right place on the website? all it asks for is name, email addy, and phone??


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

cubbysan said:


> My vet doesn't like giving the three year, because she says the dosage of the three year is stronger, and she thinks it is safer doing yearly at smaller dosages. She doesn't charge for an office visit if you are having shots, so it is not that she wants to make more money. I always had my dogs on the 3 year before moving here. I go back and forth with this stuff, my head spins.



See and I've been told, and read in several places, that it's the SAME vaccine, different sticker and price. I'd go with the three year if I had to vaccinate....


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Bender said:


> See and I've been told, and read in several places, that it's the SAME vaccine, different sticker and price. I'd go with the three year if I had to vaccinate....


"I'd go with the three year if I had to vaccinate.."

I like that answer. the part if I had to vaccinate


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

It says the ages on the first page of this thread. I may go ahead and register and then tell them their ages when they contact me.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

I believe this is the study that my friend's company is running. I can ask her how they are recruiting dogs for the study. She told me a couple of months ago, but I forgot what she said. I can get her email address when I go home and email her.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Bumping up.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Registered....


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

I registered...


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I registered also, but I believe this is just to receive newsletters and cancer information. They did ask for a phone number so maybe they'll call for personal info on Ike?


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Bumping up.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

just signed up


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

goldensrbest said:


> I didn't see the age limits, kooper will be 8 in feb., well i already registered.


Technically Kooper is still 7, so in my book you made it.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

This is great - thanks for posting. Chester is not even a year old so it seems like he is too young for the study, but hopefully many GRF members will sign up!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Registered too!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I also registered.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

I was happy to register as well! thank you!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Bumping up.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Bumping up.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

So many new threads about our fur-kids diagnosed with cancer. Sigh.

Bumping up.


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

Wer'e in. Got maybe 3 in the age groups that are asked for.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

I spoke to my friend. They are still working on the protocol. She said things are moving slowly. She will let me know when they have the protocol done and are ready to enroll dogs and I will let you know.


----------



## NJgoldengirl (Jan 16, 2011)

Registered!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

cubbysan said:


> My vet doesn't like giving the three year, because she says the dosage of the three year is stronger, and she thinks it is safer doing yearly at smaller dosages. She doesn't charge for an office visit if you are having shots, so it is not that she wants to make more money. I always had my dogs on the 3 year before moving here. I go back and forth with this stuff, my head spins.



Sorry but your vet is misinformed. There is absolutely no difference at all. None. It is the exact same vaccine and the exact same strength and quantity of said vaccine. The only difference is what the local law will allow. If your local/county/state require a yearly rabies shot then it is good for one year. If they allow it to be given every three years then it is good for three years. 
Here is a link to Vet Medicine on About.com that explains it also. 
Rabies vaccinations - learn why are some good for 1 year and some good for 3 years for rabies vaccinations


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

AmbikaGR said:


> Sorry but your vet is misinformed. There is absolutely no difference at all. None. It is the exact same vaccine and the exact same strength and quantity of said vaccine. The only difference is what the local law will allow. If your local/county/state require a yearly rabies shot then it is good for one year. If they allow it to be given every three years then it is good for three years.
> Here is a link to Vet Medicine on About.com that explains it also.
> Rabies vaccinations - learn why are some good for 1 year and some good for 3 years for rabies vaccinations


 
Yes. What he said...


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Bumping this up. We went for an acupuncture session with Toby today and the veterinarian mentioned this and asked me to spread the word. Of course, many on the forum already knew about it.... but it deserves a bump up for our newer members.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Bumping up.


----------



## SteveW (Dec 4, 2011)

Just posting a notice to acknowledge our Buddy's passing one week ago tonight, due to lung cancer. No smokers in our home, so we have no idea why this happened. We miss you Buddy - you were the best! Our home doesn't feel the same without him - a great family dog. SteveW


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I registered - The enrollment page that I saw said dogs must be under the age of 2 at the time of enrollment. Both my boys still should be in early 2012. It would help me feel like I'm doing something to honor my Sophie girl.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Bumping this up again for the young dog owners on the forum!


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

I registered Lola who is 16 months old right now. Does anyone know how long they take to get back with you?


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I HAVE BEEN A MORRIS ANIMLA FOUNDATION "FAN" FOR YEARS. I FIRST GOT INVOLVED WITH THEM AFTER MY HUNTER DIED BACK ON OCT. 16, 2003. I WAS LOOKING FOR INFORMATION ON AIHA AND CAME ACROSS MEISHA'S HOPE, A. tHIS WAS SET UP AT THE FOUNDATION AFTER MEISHA SURVIVED AIHA AND THEY DO RESEACH ON IT WITH DONATIONS TO MEISHA'S FUND.

I MADE REGULAR DONATIONS FOR THE AIAH RESEARCH AND GET THEIR NEWS LETTER, ALSO NOTICES ON MY E-MAIL. I HAD READ ABOUT A YEAR OR SO AGO ABOUT THEIR CANCER RESERCH AND THEY ARE SERIOUS IN TRYING TO GET A HANDLE ON IT, NOT JUST ON GOLDENS BUT ALL DOGS. i NOW MAKE DONATIONS TO AHAT RESEACH AS WELL, HAVING LOST ONE GOLDEN AND ONE IRISH SETTER TO CANCER, MY HAONEY ALREADY HAVING HAD A CANCER REMOVED FROM HER LEG ALMOST 3 YEAS AGO.

a COUPLE WHO LOST THEIR DOGS TO AIHA MADE DONATIONS IN HUNTER'S MEMORY TO THE maf, AND MY VET MADE ONE IN kAYcEE'S MEMORY AFTE I LOT HER TO CANCER. I HAE ALSO CHECKED AND FOUND THEY RATE EXTREMELY HIGH ON THE CHARATIY LIST, UNLIKE SOME WHERE CEOS, ETC GET ABOUT 90% OF THE DONATION.

I URGE PEOPLE TO DONATE WHAT THEY CAN.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

My dogs are too old for this study but I am sure there are plenty of young dogs out there that haven't registered for this study. Anything we can do to contribute to cancer studies is well worth our efforts. 
My beloved Beau would tell you all thank-you for helping to prevent any more dogs from dying from cancer.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

I know the person who will be running the study and she told me that although you can register right now they won't be contacting people for awhile. The Morris Animal Foundation is currently ramping up a large all-breed study. When that one is up and running, they will launch the Golden study.


----------

